# Regular Season Game 36 Thread: Houston Rockets vs Los Angeles Lakers



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

*Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers
Toyota Center, Houston, TX
Wednesday Jan. 10th 8:30PM Eastern Time*

*Houston Rockets*








*(22-13)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*


*Los Angeles Lakers*








*(23-12)
Probable Starters*









































> Houston Rockets guard Tracy McGrady has been helpless watching Kobe Bryant lead the Los Angeles Lakers to wins over his team the last three games.
> 
> Now healthy, McGrady finally gets his chance at Bryant as the Rockets host the Lakers at the Toyota Center on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


*GOOOOO ROCKETS!!!*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I just hope the Laker's bring the same game they had in Memphis last night....ugly! Look for Mo' Evans to get some more time after his display yesterday...Does Kobe come out on Tmac?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac vs. Kobe. I can't miss this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight. Kobe vs T-Mac (finally) should be fun to watch.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

my 2 fav players are going against each other. should be fun to watch.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

they are 3-0 up in the regular season.
We win and our records are equal.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Lakers get a 4.5 start?

I know they lost to the Grizzlies but didnt they just beat the Mavs????


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Just getting in....Kobe in foul trouble again, alston has to get smush some kind of problems so he won't kill him the whole game...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

lil' lucas w/ a nice shot for 24, too bad 24 couldn't play any D on him..lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what the hell kind of offense is this? Let the fans shoot if your going to do that Head/Lucas!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Top 10 play! "Tmac to the Rack!"


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Novak had at least 2 shot attempts I think he passed up...Tmac missed a wide open one...urgh..tied @ 41


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey, who's that guy?!?! Welcome back Kirk!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pretty exciting game thus far...hasn't been the T-Mac/Kobe show like I expected, but it's still exciting. 

Battier, Howard, and Alston are killing us out there...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

^ yeah...47-46 halftime...not too much going on. Batt. has 3fls (ouch) 24 will be alot more aggresive 2nd half. Don't worry, I'm sure they will both "light it up" in the 2nd


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deke continues to clean the boards, 9rebs in 16mins! And Luther has hit a 3 again, but his % has been down as of late...

Great to see Synder back on the floor. Everyone but Padgett's been on the court already.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Cook gave just alittle too much lip...alston 14pts!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac doing it all!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

come on, Mac! nice rebound lakers...not!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

this is when I miss Yao a whole lot...Mt. tells the youngster, no! Thanks Batt!~ 3333333333


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bynum can really look lost out there at times, Tmac jumper is also lost at the moment


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

MT!!!!! 2nd alltime! "jabber jaw" get's passed by MT!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats Deke!!!! What a game! I gotta see the highlights when this is over....

And lets hope we can hold on for the win!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats to Deke on moving to #2 all-time in blocked shots.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey, phil there's a nice stipclub around the corner from "The Toy" we will send the team after this one is done!......lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

78-54 Rocks, start of the 4th! $ time! We got to keep the foot on the gas, keep running...let Novak get another shot @ letting some go

we would have had 46 pts that quarter if we hit half as many 3's as we threw up


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

What did PJ say to get ejected from the game?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Walton still not use to the old ball?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

the lakers put a clinic on us the last time they were at the toyota center. now we're putting on a defensive clinic in the 2nd half.

great job


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> What did PJ say to get ejected from the game?


something about too much "Homecooking" for the Rocket's:yay:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

tmac has scored only 6 and it looks like hes done for the game. now that is real nice bench playing from the role players. really nice


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

update: Den 49-48 over spurs @ half...Clips break Minn 4gm streak


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

luther head has some hops!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I gotta get a pic of that Hayes rebound....his arm was wayyyy back there! "HEAD...HEAD...& MO' HEAD!"


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what do I say about this one? Kobe leaves with groin or just tired of watching this one...what a game! Tell Bynum he's in the Hall of Fame!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

:lol: L. HEAD WOW :jawdrop: I HAD no idea that he had it in him....wow


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

dikembe 7 pts 19RBS! 5 blocks

wow. this dude is 40?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Novak shot was nice...no net action...BANG!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

UNBELIEVABLE game man:clap: :clap2: :cheers: :worthy:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How is Mutombo so effective still


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice shot of Neke' & Howard :lol: on the bench...Hit the Rec. on the Head dunk! Yes Sir! I'm hoping for a #1 on NBA.com for that one!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Player of the game: Mutombo!!!! Man I'm so happy for him, showing the youngsters how its done...

Final score 102-77 Houston!!! :banana:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Fantastic game, I still cant believe that dunk by Luther and Rafer actually was doin good. The 2 people we said (T-mac and Kobe) were actually quiet. just an unbelievable game. Nice job.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hamburger's for the home crowd...I usually give mine to the little one's, nice game, real nice game. Sportscenter should give alittle love for this one, they will atleast spend 10mins. on Pj getting ejected.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys destroyed us. Wow. Congrats on the victory. You completely deserved it and outplayed us for 48 minutes of basketball.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Fantastic game, I still cant believe that dunk by Luther and Rafer actually was doin good. The 2 people we said (T-mac and Kobe) were actually quiet. just an unbelievable game. Nice job.


sometimes driving that car to the stadium instead of the bus makes a difference:biggrin: , but still good to see him (alston) become a factor...instead of a "stat gone bad"


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Awesome game! :clap2: 

Why did Kobe leave the game?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> You guys destroyed us. Wow. Congrats on the victory. You completely deserved it and outplayed us for 48 minutes of basketball.


A gentlemen & a scholar...respect to the Lakers, but was that worst than memphis? I watched that game & Memphis was a different team that night....Very disappointed in Evans game tonight, I don't think he produced a single pt.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> A gentlemen & a scholar...respect to the Lakers, but was that worst than memphis? I watched that game & Memphis was a different team that night....Very disappointed in Evans game tonight, I don't think he produced a single pt.


I think that WAS worse than Memphis...at least we tried in the 4th quarter last night. I'm very disappointed in the entire team. Kobe tried to do too much, and he just wasn't hitting his shots. Then again, nobody was hitting a shot. Jeff Van Gundy has the Rockets playing some of the best defense in the league right now, and it's clearly paying off. I thought with Yao Ming out, we could get to the paint and maybe get some fouls or something. But we settled for outside jumpers way too much (like we seemingly normally do) and many of our misses turned into Rockets points. 

I can't believe it was a one-point game at the half. That was a pathetic effort by the Lakers, and that might be an understatement. We hold T-Mac to 8 points, but Deke, Howard, Battier, and Alston absolutely ripped our hearts out. 

Again, congrats on the victory. We've still taken 2/3 from you guys.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

SUUUPERRB GAME!!!

HEAD vs Turiaf - PWND!!!
Mutombo - 2nd on all time blocks. That is excellent.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats a great game Lakers 3-1 up though in regular season maybe we will see them in the playoffs.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, but it will be harder next time. Kwame Brown back, Lamar Odom back.

We'll have Yao back too.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

this was in the L.A.Times:

*Their mascot, apparently some sort of rodent-bear combination*, held up a sign in the fourth quarter that read "Beat L.A."



It wasn't tough to do Wednesday.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> this was in the L.A.Times:
> 
> *Their mascot, apparently some sort of rodent-bear combination*, held up a sign in the fourth quarter that read "Beat L.A."
> 
> ...


Well excuse me what the heck does a "Laker" look like?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Make that "How the heck" does a "Laker" look like... 

By the way, what's the name of our mascot?


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

clutch, from the 93-94 season Clutch City baby


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice name.


----------

